# new stuff



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Got a couple of new things just showin em off, enjoy!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that a Mandarin Dragonet? Looks really nice, I read they're tough to keep though, although my friend says they're easy.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Mandarins do well if the tank is large, established, and loaded with little critters (amphipods) that live within live rock and live sand as a food source. Getting one that is not already starving also helps a bunch too . You can usually only keep one per tank unless you have a very large tank or a mated pair. They have just now started to become available through captive breeding programs as well (still very difficult to source as such).

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

great info Stuart
thats a fantastic looking fish


----------



## impetus (Mar 5, 2011)

this is a great thread. I love to see people just showing off there setup.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

That is one of my favorite fish. The longest I had one is probably around 3 years. Love the way the hover over the rocks looking for food. You do see them regulary at JL.

As Stuart says, they do need special food. Otherwise, I don't think they are particulary difficult in an established reef tank.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

The reef has been set up for over a year and all of it came from two tanks i had for a year or so. I have several rubble piles for the pods to breed in with a little culerpa growing in each one. I also cut the filters for a few hours once in a while and add a bag of pods. There are all kinds of live little critters in there. I recently came home with some stuff called reef bugs anyone have an opinion on this stuff? Anyways enjoy the pictures!








Thats one of my pods of some sort lol i call those rolly pollys haha cause thats what they look like to me.


----------

